# Jaipur Cityscapes



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

cc:kentholloway


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*They paint the flyovers as well....*

cc:KeeganAjohnson


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

cc:roland slee


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

That is a beautiful and well planned city ! :happy:


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Beautiful Jaipur! What a great surprise!


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

JuanPaulo said:


> Beautiful Jaipur! What a great surprise!


Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice and also interesting photos from Jaipur once again


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

cc:tejprakash


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*An under-construction Building*


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

cc:Tejprakash


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Gandhi Nagar Railway station, from tonk Phatak*

cc:tejprakash


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Under Construction...*

cc:tejprakash


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Gandhi Circle*

cc:tejprakash


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

cc:tejprakash


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*JLN Marg*

cc:ttpallam


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Towards Amber Fort*

cc:ttpallam









view from the hills


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Ajmer Road*

cc:ttpallam


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Maharaja's Statue*

cc:aaditya


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Golden Tulip Hotel*

cc:v_meel


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Royal Ensign Apartments*

cc:v_meel


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

cc:v_meel


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*An over-bridge*

cc:shakun group


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Maharana Pratap Auditorium*

cc:drsarya


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Birla Auditorium*

cc:ttpallam


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Birla Auditorium*



















cc:drsarya


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Unknown building...*










cc:drsarya


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Moti Doongri fort*










cc:drsarya


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

cc:asmita kala


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

cc:satnam bhansali


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Moti Doongri Road*








cc:devesh jain


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Public toilet lol*

cc:vardhaman gems


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Om Tower- a revolving restaurant*









cc:arvind tank


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks, so lovely places and pictures.


----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

Ashwa.... Brilliant pictures out there.. U r are doing fantastic job... Can u post the pictures of that place where Rang De Basanti AAmir movie was shot ?

I love that place....

Once again thanks a lot for those pictures....

Cheers..


----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

-----


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

david chanrion said:


> thanks, so lovely places and pictures.


You're welcome!


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

sathya_226 said:


> Ashwa.... Brilliant pictures out there.. U r are doing fantastic job... Can u post the pictures of that place where Rang De Basanti AAmir movie was shot ?
> 
> I love that place....
> 
> ...


Yeah sure!


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Nahargarh Fort*

cc:shirang k









ccawangupta









ccankaj Batra









cc:Amitkundu


----------

